# Same day Beta HCG Belfast?



## EdnaAverage (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I need to get a repeat Beta HCG test done on Wednesday and wanted to check if anywhere can do same day results in Belfast.  I'm with Sims in Dublin but can't face a 4 hr drive alone (husband cant take day off) to more than likely have a chemical confirmed. 

I have a repeat test booked in at 352 but turnaround is apparently 3-5 days so can only conclude that they send them to a lab in Botswana..... The Royal will only do it for me very grudgingly only on the condition I have a positive home test on wednesday morning and as I know they see private patients too, I made it clear that I was happy to pay.  I still want to do the beta regardless of the home test as I'm keen to know the actual number to try to learn something from it. 

I could really do without this stress as I'm distraught after having a couple of days of positive tests but only getting a beta today of just under 35 at 12dp5dt of two excellent blasts and having late onset OHSS.

i haven't tried GCRM yet, do you reckon they would let me pay for tests and could turn them around quickly enough? Is there anywhere else?  I haven't even asked my GP as they've made it clear in the past that they won't help me as I'm a private patient. My endocrinologist is at the Ulster clinic but to be honest, it's been more painful to get results from them than from 352 in the past and I'm sure they'd make me see one of the gynaes there rather than just doing the test for me. 

Argggghhh, I hate Belfast and it's lack of choice and customer service!!!!!

Edna


----------



## pandm17 (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi

I'm with GCRM but really cant help you on this, did you try calling them and Origin today?


----------



## EdnaAverage (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks PandM - how are you guys getting on, been watching the GCRM thread on and off to see who else locally is going through this stressful old rollercoaster?

I did end up getting booked in first thing tomorrow morning with GCRM who were lovely.  They immediately grasped why I was so upset and made it easy, I'll have the HCG results tomorrow as they use the Royal's lab. I had also called Ralph Roberts at Dundonald Consulting who I'd seen for a couple of scans last time and they could also have done them same day turnaround too but had no appointments tomorrow. I feel so much better now that I have a definite plan rather than having to get up, POAS and then go to the Royal if it's still a positive. 

I had been trying to get 352 to do it and must say that my interactions with them have been terrible so far, it usually takes a couple of handoffs to get to the right people to make an appointment with, they never seem to know what you're asking for and never call back when they say they will.  They can't do the blood test any quicker than 3 days and a consultant none the less offered me a urine test in the morning as if that was an acceptable solution when I need a second beta.....  Think I'll just avoid them in future for all tests, they're even worse than the NHS and not especially cheap. 

Hope this info is of use to others cycling outside Belfast too!

Edna


----------

